# Can you make 3 nob bikers with 1 Ork Warbike Mob box?



## Kronfang (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi fellow Warhammer players,

I am building an Ork (Evil Sunz) army. For this army I have decided to have a Nob Biker squad (3 Nob Bikers in the squad) as my Elite choice. I was about to order a “Ork Warbiker Mob” from games workshop, when I realised that only one out of the 3 bikers in the photo is a Biker Nob. Below is the site that sells the “Ork Warbiker Mob”

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1060172&_requestid=370735

Can you assemble 3 Nob Bikers with just 1 “Ork Warbike Mob” box? If not, what would you guys suggest? 


Any help would be appreciated, thanks for your time


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Technically, you can only assemble the one. However, every Nob Biker army I've ever seen has been made of regular Ork Bikers that the player has just called Nobs. 

If you're only after a single unit, and intend to have Nobs elsewhere in the army, you could also buy a box of Nobs. Two would go towards bikers, and that would leave three for other uses. The bits can also be scattered throughout your other units, to boot.


----------



## Kronfang (Apr 20, 2010)

Cool Idea!


I was thinking of using the site bellow to get the extra bitz:

http://www.bitzbox.co.uk/index.php?cPath=21_33_149

But i don't know if Nobs have a bigger torso or not. If not, i will just buy the weapons and heads from this website. If yes, i will do it your way.

I know that some people in tournaments are annoying, and I don't want to hear things like "If it does not look like a Nob, then it isn't a Nob"


Thanks for input


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't think you notice that much of a difference if they are on bikes. I would just get bits and add more armour and add more bits to the bike. That should be okie.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the bike mob contains two nob heads and 3 ork heads , it contains 1 ork nob torso and 3 ork torsos, the nob torso is slightly larger than the normal ork torso. Ork Nob box set has loads of heads and weapons that will fit the bill, but the torso in the nob box is attached to the legs.
the ork boyz sprue also contains a larger nob torso that fits the biker legs. you could also look at the warhammer fantasy ork warboss his torso and heads are a good match for the nob biker.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

with my daughters ork army, just to make things easier, im useing the "new style bikes" as nob bikers, and the old school "half track bikes" as normal ork bikers, does make things a bit easier when you have 2 types of bikes.
if you only intend to field "nob" bikers, then use the box set, but just change the weapon load out by useing any spare "nob" arms from the boyz sprue and the nob sprue, along with any spare heads


----------

